# Extra Goodies: stickers & buttons



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in the middle of finding good quailty custom made stickers and buttons for my customers as an extra goodie or to sell on my site so when some orders online they recieve their shirt they will get a sticker and a button as like a thanks for buying effect. i got the idea from the Johnny cupcakes brand. 

i want the cut to be around the design not just a round sticker or a square sticker with the design in the middle. i think it's called kiss cut.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Most sign shops can do them for you......But on a short run, the price may be higher than you want......If you want more, you can get a custom die made but that will cost you 200.00 to 300.00.....Plus any stickers you buy.....


----------



## JohnnyVilonious (Mar 30, 2012)

stickerobot.com

I got 1000 diecut stickers for $200

They're a gang run printer though so it takes a LONG time to receive orders (they say 4 weeks but it took mine 7 weeks)


----------



## DREWBOOGIE (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, Stickerobot.com. Also check out diecutstickers.com, they are very competitive & good at what they do.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

How many stickers will you need & what size will they be? Would you be interested in stickers with no permanent adhesive? They could be removed & replaced with no glue residue left behind. The material isn't paper, but a thin vinyl I use for bumper stickers.


----------

